# Huskee 22 ton logsplitter. Changing hydro fluid?



## Red Devil (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone have the best way to do this? Manual doesn't say much. Where is the drain plug or do I just remove the filter and let it drain? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## TreePointer (Apr 4, 2010)

Look up or feel around the bottom of your hydraulic tank between the wheels for the drain plug. On mine it's directly below the fill hole. Also, be aware that Huskee/Speeco changes things around every now and then.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 4, 2010)

Why are ya changing?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Red Devil (Apr 4, 2010)

they suggest changing it after 100 hours


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Apr 4, 2010)

Red Devil said:


> they suggest changing it after 100 hours





Is that recommendation for EVERY 100hrs, or just the FIRST 100 hrs...??

I never changed hydraulic oil with out a good reason....ran a fleet of logging equipment for 20+ years....

I would just check oil for ANY visible contamination, if oil is clear and clean, I would just change filter....

If you decide to change oil, I would recommend to put a little ball valve, 1/4" or 3/8", in one of the corners of the tank (the lowest corner if there is one). Park the splitter with that valve as the lowest point, and every month or so, before starting up, drain a few onces (test sample) of fluid into a clear glass container...if there is any water coming out, you should see it separated to the bottom in your sample...a clear clean sample means NO oil change to me....and if oil is still contaminated, after sitting parked for a few days, I'd look for the reason....


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 4, 2010)

Red Devil said:


> they suggest changing it after 100 hours



I have the same splitter and I have the manual and it doesn't say to change the fluid. It says to change the filter.

Quote from manual "Change the oil filter after the first 25 hours of operation. Thereafter change the the oil filter every 100 hours or seasonally, whichever comes first."

I'm with AKKAMAAN, I don't see the need to change oil unless it is visibly contaminated.


----------



## A. Stanton (Apr 4, 2010)

I have the 35-ton model. I would change the filter after the first 50 hours, then every 100 there after. When you change the filter, you will lose some hydro fluid. So my opinion is that by swapping out the filters regularly, you will be adding new hydro fluid by default to maintain the fluid level.


----------



## J.W Younger (Apr 5, 2010)

Red Devil said:


> Anyone have the best way to do this? Manual doesn't say much. Where is the drain plug or do I just remove the filter and let it drain? Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks!


I have never changed the oil in mine,once a year on the filter. Keep the tank full and less room for air/moisture/condensation.


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Apr 5, 2010)

J.W Younger said:


> Keep the tank full and less room for air/moisture/condensation.



Thats right! Good point J.W Younger!!
Retract all cylinders on the splitter and fill the tank to 90%.....leave 10% for volume expansion for heat.

DO NOT fill tank like above with cylinders EXTENDED!! Tank will over fill when piston rods enter the system (cylinder), and "explode"....

Lees air = less moisture = less condense water!!


----------



## Thickskin (Apr 6, 2010)

AKKAMAAN said:


> Thats right! Good point J.W Younger!!
> Retract all cylinders on the splitter and fill the tank to 90%.....leave 10% for volume expansion for heat.
> 
> DO NOT fill tank like above with cylinders EXTENDED!! Tank will over fill when piston rods enter the system (cylinder), and "explode"....
> ...


----------



## Mister Twister (Apr 6, 2010)

Actually there is a little more in the tank with the cylinder retracted because of the rod but that is not a huge amount....


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Apr 6, 2010)

Mister Twister said:


> Actually there is a little more in the tank with the cylinder retracted because of the rod but that is not a huge amount....



2" rod 24" stroke, makes about 75.4 cui, about
1/3 USG......and if you have a log lift cylinder 1" rod 12" stroke....that will add 9.4 cui .....if you have a tank with a 144 sqi crossarea (12"x12"), the rod volume will only raise level about half inch........but it enough to blow the tank it is fill to top....


----------



## Mister Twister (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow I am impressed you are way better at math then me.....


----------



## AKKAMAAN (Apr 6, 2010)

Mister Twister said:


> Wow I am impressed you are way better at math then me.....


I think you are "hustling", and just waiting for an opportunity to win a bet....

PS Math is good when you want to prove something....like 2+2=5.....lol


----------

